# Hey Rob, hey Sean



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Rob, this is for you: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=60290&postcount=17

Sean, this is for you:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19607


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

That's still funny every time I read it! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thanks. Now i just need to get my tank to stabalize and ill get started onthat.


----------

